# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Business Opportunity for Investors/Crowd Funders or Business Partners

## InnovatorADV

Hi Everyone, 

http://www.investorcontacts.co.za/in...mation-0107941

Yes I am looking for Business Partners preferably or Investors or Crowd Funders.  My description is in the link above, which concentrates on Investor Stakeholders, however, I would prefer a Business Partner which does development providing a turnkey end2end solution from Mobile to integration in the back end of another company's system.  Partners that have tracking capabilities and quick response to requests.  Someone offering products similar to Uber of Rapid Response or Vodacom Look4ME etc. The Service would compliment these types of services and add addition value in that it will afford everyone with a mobile phone with coverage an equal opportunity to access SOS Emergency Response.  What do I bring to the table?  At this stage, I only have my Patent, however, am working on monetizing opportunities in the pipeline as collateral or even fund my company and service myself.

Making South Africa a safer and better place to live in is one of my visions.  Everyone has the right to access emergency services and if, through these endeavours,  I could help to save one life a day in this country, I know that I am doing my part to make people's lives a little bit better.

If you believe that you have the same vision, values and passion as I do and you like taking calculated risks and you have Network of people that would be interested.  Please contact me.

Thank you for taking the time to read my post, I truly appreciate it.

:-)

----------


## adrianh

Wha ha ha ha.... I'm sure Shark Tank would have a field day with you...

----------


## Blurock

Welcome to TFSA :Big Grin:

----------


## InnovatorADV

So adrianh. Do you just browse & reply to posts in forumns to ridicule people or do you actually have have some valuable feedback or even assistance for those people trying to add value to this already negative environment we live in? 

People are doing the best that they can to make life a little better for others.  Any valuable feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for taking your time to read my post :-) Have a good week.

----------


## InnovatorADV

Thank you Blurock. Hope to learn from good people in this forumn and make positive connections with highly motivated and driven members.

----------


## adrianh

> So adrianh. Do you just browse & reply to posts in forumns to ridicule people or do you actually have have some valuable feedback or even assistance for those people trying to add value to this already negative environment we live in? 
> 
> People are doing the best that they can to make life a little better for others.  Any valuable feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for taking your time to read my post :-) Have a good week.


I read your splurb on that website and I fail to see how you could value the business at R10mil.  Yes you have an idea but what more do you bring to the table. How much money are you putting in, what value do you personally add to the business. The other question is who pays for the service and further, who pays for hospitilization. Ok, I am Joe soap and I don't have cash to spare, I also don't have medical aid....what now..

The reality in this country is that people don't have cash to spare, many don't have and form of insurance or medical aid.

Yes, I will admit that I am a harda$$ but if you can't cope with the sh1t that I speak how are you going to cope with really hardnose business people.

I am not joking and I am not trying to belittle you, just spend a couple of hours and watch the entire series of Shark Tank and Dragons Den on YouTube. I did this myself and I was gobsmacked by how easy it is for them to rip a dream to shreds.

Use the interaction between us to grow a thicker skin and not to allow a$$holes like me to f*ck with your Chi.

----------


## InnovatorADV

Thanks for your feedback.  I don't know where you got the R10.5m from it says R2.5m broken up in 2 investment needs.  If you are interested in partnering or investing in me and believe this could make a difference, especially to the Joe Soaps' not able to afford more than R50 per month, perhaps we could set up a call and I can share more details.
Have a good day. 
:-)

----------


## flaker

> Thanks for your feedback.  I don't know where you got the R10.5m from it says R2.5m broken up in 2 investment needs.  
> Have a good day. 
> :-)


I think Adrian has done some simple arithmetic. the 2.5 million buys a 25% shareholding. Multiply by 4 to bring to 100% valuation which then  gives 10 mil. 

Forgive me,it does some a little crazy. you're asking for a R750,000 initial payment? Times 4 and u hope to get an initial upfront of 3 mil to commence amongst other things research?

I shall not be investing.

Or have i misunderstood this investment jargon?

----------


## HR Solutions

> The capital investment required for the company start-up is R2,5000,000-00.


I have just one question and would appreciate a straight answer.  If someone invests in this and brings in the above amount - what is your investment into the business and what do you bring into it ?

----------


## adrianh

I am rather taken aback by the fact the you don't realize that you value the business at R10mil. If you value your business at R2.5mil then the investor owns 100% of the business.

I have another concern, investors don't invest their money 'to make a difference'. The term invest means that the investor will get his money back with interest. Think about it, how much money could the investor make (with little risk) by simply putting his R2.5mil in the bank for 5 years, then, how much money could he make on the stock exchange with medium risk. Ok, so you want him to invest his cash in a business that has nothing other than idea....come on, investors become wealthy because they understand risk vs reward. If you want them to risk that kind of money then the reward to them has to be huge.

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

At 2,5 million with all the risk in my pocket i would want 85%, with a sunset clause exxit strategy.
It is unclear what is being pitched.
I do not believe it is  a patent, a patent requires an inventive step.
Your idea appears to be an application - so it is a copyright issue.

Unclear what it would do, at 2,5 million it needs to be a spectacular innovative app. developing apps is not so expensive.
It appears, from link, that it is an app that people can send a message if in trouble.
Bit like a call centre. If this is so, as even with NDA you may struggle because its technology that exists.
Not sure how that will generate revenue - possibly thinking that service providers will pay for referrals?

If it is an app, and you are the developer, surely you could develope it without funding and then seek investors to take it to market.

----------


## InnovatorADV

There is actually more to the investment.  Which will be discussed in further detail with interested PARTNERS or INVESTORS.
Good night all have a good weekend.

----------


## HR Solutions

> There is actually more to the investment.  Which will be discussed in further detail with interested PARTNERS or INVESTORS.
> Good night all have a good weekend.



Why not just at least answer some questions ?????


I'm afraid I smell something vrot here ....

----------


## flaker

I say this in jest when i ask of  HR & Adrianh, what did you folks do to the OP? We were just getting to understand his modus operandi & you guys had to spoil it by throwing him out. So guys ,please  :Shutup2: 

 :Sorry:  InnovatorADV. I'm sure your posts were  not merely guest appearances. Looking forward to perusing some kosher investment opportunities from your posts

----------


## HR Solutions

Really ?

----------


## Nigel Hamilton

mmmmm not sure what your patent says, or when you registered it but www.home911.co.za has been around for 10 years, are linked into a lot of the security companies including Chubb...and also has tracking

Look like your idea has been around a long time already

----------

